# get/are used to



## eni8ma

I know there are previous threads on the phrase 'used to', but they were focussed on past tense usage.  There are other ways that we can use this.

- It might _take some __getting used to_
- It might be more than you _are __used to_
- You'll just have to _get used to it_

It would seem that the Russian verb to use is:
привыка́ть[ся] - imperfective
привы́кнуть[ся] - perfective

I'm thinking that for all these phrases, the imperfective is the aspect to use, although for the second phrase, would perfective be better?

I suppose 'accustomed to' is the closest English equivalent: 
- It might take _a while (for you/me/him) to get accustomed to *it* _- привыка́ться
- It might be more than *you* _are __accustomed to_ - привыка́ете
 - *You* will just have to _get accustomed to__ *it*_ - привыка́етесь

Does the "it" in those phrases need a literal translation? Would using the reflexive handle that?
'*get* accustomed to' is in present tense (the past would be 'was accustomed to').
'*are* accustomed to' is also present tense, although it can be acceptable to say 'have been'.


----------



## morzh

1. Привыкать does not come in reflective form (но "ся").
2. 
May take some getting used to - к этому, возможно, придется  привыкнуть.
More than you are used to - depends on context; may be "существенно лучше того, к чемы вы привыкли".
It is so much more than what you are used to - meaning "it is much better of what you used to; it will beat your expectations" - "Это превзойдет Ваши ожидания".
You'll just have to get used to it - тебе придется к этому привыкнуть; тебе придется с этим смириться.

3.
It may take a while to get accustomed to - Сразу к этому не привыкнуть; понадобится время, чтобы к этому привыкнуть.


Yes - "it" need literal translation: "to get accustomed to it" - "к этому".

However I noticed "it" at the end is usually omitted.

It may take a while to get accustomed/used to. You still need "К этому".


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> 1. Привыкать does not come in reflective form (но "ся").


I got that from wiktionary. They have reflexive for both perf and imperf. I searched in Google and it gets 503 hits , so even if it is valid, it clearly isn't common use, so I'll let that rest.


morzh said:


> Yes - "it" need literal translation: "to get accustomed to it" - "к этому".
> However I noticed "it" at the end is usually omitted.


Sometimes omitted. Thanks, I'm still figuring out how to add those "it"s and other small words into the sense of what I say.


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> May take some getting used to
> - к этому, возможно, придется  привыкнуть


Is that saying "may need to get used to"? When I say "it may  take some getting used to", the need is already acknowledged, it is the  time/effort required to get used to it that "may take some" doing.

Is there a way of indicating that without adding ten more words to the sentence? I am in awe of the way Russians can just toss in a prefix, or change the aspect of a verb to pack so much punch into a few words.

In English this phrase does not need an explanation. People immediately realise you are going to find it difficult/tough/tricky to get used to (tricky might be Aussie slang - perhaps it is not a synonym in US English  Tricky suggests effort is required, but we will rise to the challenge - it has other meanings in other contexts)


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> More than you are used to - depends on context; may be "существенно лучше того, к чемы вы привыкли".
> It is so much more than what you are used to - meaning "it is much better of what you used to; it will beat your expectations" - "Это превзойдет Ваши ожидания".


Had forgotten the ambiguity of that statement - can mean for the better, or for the worse. In fact, the ambiguity is sometimes used to keep people guessing. They might be confronted with more exercise than they are used to, more problems than they are used to, ... If the speaker wanted to be clearer, they could say "it might be easier/better than you are used to" or "it might be harder/worse than you are used to".

What about:
- могло бы больше того, к чемы вы привыкли


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> You'll just have to get used to it
> - тебе придется к этому привыкнуть
> - тебе придется с этим смириться


That second one seems to mean "you'll have to live with it" - different context, but I'll add them both to my list of phrases. 

It is similar to another one I found today:
- хо́чешь не хо́чешь, а придётся сде́лать


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> It may take a while to get accustomed to
> - Сразу к этому не привыкнуть
> - понадобится время, чтобы к этому привыкнуть


? I think that means:
- won't get used to that immediately
- will need time to get used to it

Both are useful.

Спасибо


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> I got that from wiktionary. They have reflexive for both perf and imperf. I searched in Google and it gets 503 hits , so even if it is valid, it clearly isn't common use, so I'll let that rest.
> 
> Sometimes omitted. Thanks, I'm still figuring out how to add those "it"s and other small words into the sense of what I say.



Yes I see that. They are wrong.


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> Is that saying "may need to get used to"? When I say "it may  take some getting used to", the need is already acknowledged, it is the  time/effort required to get used to it that "may take some" doing.
> 
> ---- К этому не сразу привыкнешь (literally - you cannot get used to it at once). I can translate literally, but comes out a bit clumsy, like:
> "Чтобы к этому привыкнуть, понадобится время". (literally - it will take some time to get used to it).


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> What about:
> - могло бы больше того, к чемы вы привыкли



No. Does not work like that.
Again, give me exact context - I will get you the suitable counterpart.


----------



## Sobakus

eni8ma said:


> Is that saying "may need to get used to"? When I say "it may  take some getting used to", the need is already acknowledged, it is the  time/effort required to get used to it that "may take some" doing.
> 
> Is there a way of indicating that without adding ten more words to the sentence? I am in awe of the way Russians can just toss in a prefix, or change the aspect of a verb to pack so much punch into a few words.
> 
> In English this phrase does not need an explanation. People immediately realise you are going to find it difficult/tough/tricky to get used to (tricky might be Aussie slang - perhaps it is not a synonym in US English  Tricky suggests effort is required, but we will rise to the challenge - it has other meanings in other contexts)



К этому, возможно, не сразу привыкнешь - the need is acknowleged here.

By the way, in sentences 1 and 3 you can use both perfective(neutral) and imperfective(stressing the process and the length/difficulty), in the second one - only perfective(the English verb is "are+past participle" - you can doubt no further about the aspect ). Likewise, "привыкну" means "I'll get used to it" (instantaneous action making you sound confident), and "буду привыкать" means something along the lines of "I'll have to start getting used to it".


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> That second one seems to mean "you'll have to live with it" - different context, but I'll add them both to my list of phrases.
> 
> It is similar to another one I found today:
> - хо́чешь не хо́чешь, а придётся сде́лать



It is in fact the same, or may be the same.

Ejemplo

- Why do the classes start 8am every day? I have to be at the bus stop 7-30 every morning. This sucks!
- Well, this is how it is, cannot do much about it. You'll just have to get used to it 

This will translate as (the last phrase):
- Ну, уж как оно есть; тут ничего не поделаешь. Тебе просто придется к этому привыкнуть.


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> ? I think that means:
> - won't get used to that immediately
> - will need time to get used to it
> 
> Both are useful.
> 
> Спасибо



Экзампл:

- I love swimming in ice holes.
- I've been also meaning to try that for a while.
- You should start slow. It's a very intense sensation. May take some getting used to.

- Мне нравится купание в проруби.э
- Я уже тоже давно хочу попробовать.
- Здесь не надо спешить. Очень сильные ощущения. Так сразу не привыкнешь.


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> No. Does not work like that.
> Again, give me exact context - I will get you the suitable counterpart.



The first of these is from an example you gave, so is the second one right?
- лучше того, к чемы вы привыкли
- больше того, к чемы вы привыкли

Just wanting to say "more than what you are used to".

 Perhaps I can't retain the ambiguity in Russian - I may have to say better/harder/easier than depending on the context.


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> Экзампл:
> - I love swimming in ice holes.
> - I've been also meaning to try that for a while.
> - You should start slow. It's a very intense sensation. May take some getting used to.
> 
> - Мне нравится купание в проруби.э
> - Я уже тоже давно хочу попробовать.
> - Здесь не надо спешить. Очень сильные ощущения. Так сразу не привыкнешь.



Так сразу не привыкнешь.
Мне это нравится - short and punchy  The context had already been established.


----------



## eni8ma

BTW the word придётся that has been used a few times

прийти - to arrive
прийтись - to self-arrive ?? = to be  self-evident?

придётся - need to; have to ?

к этому, возможно, придётся привыкнуть
to it, perhaps, self-evident to get used to.
You may need to get used to it.


----------



## eni8ma

So now I have the basic sentence:
к этому привыкнуть - to get used to it
 к этому [возможно/просто] (придётся/не сразу) привыкнуть

Большое спасибо


----------



## eni8ma

Могу ли я пожалуйста, спрашиваю о "прошедшем времени"?

Other threads resolved the past tense by just using the past of whatever verb was being used. But that just results in I did/was doing. Of course, we could put обычно/иногда/часто/каждый ~. Still, to me, "used to" carries a clear message that "the thing" is no longer done.

Anyhow, I hope that all I need to do is first form the sentence in the present tense, then insert привыкла (привык for the men) and hopefully that sounds good in Russian?

Я ем ры́бу - I eat fish
Я езжу на моём велосипе́де - I ride my bicycle
Я никогда э́тот делаю - I never do that

Я привыкла ем ры́бу - I _used to_ eat fish
Я привыкла езжу на моём велосипе́де - I _used to_ ride my bicycle
Я никогда привыкла э́тот делаю - I never _used to_ do that

It may be that the position of the words needs to be changed - I know I am still putting an "English" structure into my sentences.


----------



## Orlin

I think that only noun phrases or infinitives can be used after привыкнуть/привыкать.


----------



## Maroseika

Orlin is quite right, and not only in oint of привыкать. This also refers to any combination of two verbs: ушел гулять, люблю выпить, думаю прогуляться, хочу сказать.
One of them should be in the infinitive without fail.

Besides, I don't think 'use to' always should be interpreted in Russian as привыкать:

Я привыкла еcть ры́бу - I got accustomed to eat fish.
Раньше я ела рыбу - I used to eat fish (А теперь больше не ем)

Я не привыкла это делать - I never got accustomed to do that.
Я никогда так/это не делаю - I never used to do that.


----------



## eni8ma

Orlin said:


> I think that only noun phrases or infinitives can be used after привыкнуть/привыкать.


I wondered if that was the case.

Does this look better?

Я привыкла *есть* ры́бу - I _used_ *to** eat* fish
Я привыкла *е́здить* на моём велосипе́де - I _used _*to**  ride* my bicycle
Я никогда привыкла э́тот *делать* - I never _used _*to** do* that


----------



## Orlin

eni8ma said:


> I wondered if that was the case.
> 
> Does this look better?
> 
> Я привыкла *есть* ры́бу - I _used_ *to**eat* fish
> Я привыкла *е́здить* на моём велосипе́де - I _used _*to** ride* my bicycle
> Я никогда не привыкла э́тот *делать* - I never _used _*to** do* that


The Russian sentences are correct but their English translation is wrong because as far as I know English _used to do s. t._ means that s.t. was usually done but *is no longer done now *while you mean that s. t. ceased to be new or strange and became usual - if I correctly remember, in Engish _to be/get/become used to_ *doing* _s. t._ expresses this idea.


----------



## eni8ma

Orlin said:


> The Russian sentences are correct but their English translation is wrong because as far as I know English _used to do s. t._ means that s.t. was usually done but *is no longer done now *while you mean that s. t. ceased to be new or strange and became usual - if I correctly remember, in English _to be/get/become used to_ *doing* _s. t._ expresses this idea.


Exactly. The penny has finally dropped that because привыкнуть means "to *get* used to" it is fine for present and future sense, but not for past.  For past I would need something that means "to *be* used to", and I suppose that doesn't exist.

Now I see why others have suggested constructions with когда-то:
она когда-то занималась этим

Looking at the definition for когда-то I see now that it says "constructions with used to".  Hopefully, that's all OK now.

Я когда-то е́ла ры́бу - formerly, I ate fish
Я когда-то е́здила на моём велосипе́де - formerly, Irode my bicycle
Я когда-то никогда э́тот де́лала - formerly, I never did that


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> I ate fish
> Я когда-то е́здила на моём своем велосипе́де - formerly, Irode my bicycle



Usually we drop this моем/своем unless it is important that the bysicle was exactly ours. 




> Я когда-то никогда э́то де́лала - formerly, I never did that


[/QUOTE]

Когда-то никогда is impossible (save perhaps as a joke).
Я никогда этого не делала or Раньше я никогда этого не делала.


----------



## Natalisha

eni8ma said:


> The first of these is from an example you gave, so is the second one right?
> - лучше того, к чемыу вы привыкли
> - больше того, к чемыу вы привыкли


There was a typo in one of Morzh's posts.


Maroseika said:


> Besides, I don't think 'use to' always should be interpreted in Russian as привыкать:
> 
> Я привыкла еcть ры́бу - I got accustomed to eat fish.
> Обычно я ем рыбу Раньше я ел рыбу - I used to eat fish - I think the English sentence is a little bit incomplete


----------



## rusita preciosa

I agree with Natalisha. I think you are confusing "used to do" and "be used to smth".

Я привыкла еcть ры́бу - I'm used to eating fish.
Раньше я елa рыбу - I used to eat fish


----------



## eni8ma

Natalisha said:


> There was a typo in one of Morzh's posts.


Thanks.
лучше того, к чему вы привыкли

I didn't like to change it, in case it was a construction I just hadn't come across yet.


----------



## eni8ma

Maroseika said:


> Usually we drop this моем/своем unless it is important that the bicycle was exactly ours.



So do you mean I should drop моём altogether, unless it matters whose bicycle it was?- Я когда-то е́здила на велосипе́де - formerly, I rode a bicycle

- Он ку́рит свою́ сига́ру — _He’s smoking his __(own) __cigar._
- Он ку́рит его́ сига́ру — _He’s smoking his (the other guy’s) cigar.
_



Maroseika said:


> Когда-то никогда is impossible (save perhaps as a joke).
> Я никогда этого не делала or Раньше я никогда этого не делала.


OK - will make a note of it.


----------



## eni8ma

Natalisha said:


> Раньше я ел рыбу - I used to eat fish - I think the English sentence is a little bit incomplete



In context, any of the sentences I provided could stand alone. I wanted to keep the focus on the key phrase, rather than going off on tangents. 

This has been very productive, and at least for once, I produced sentences that had only usage errors, and not basic grammatical errors (apart from э́тот).

There's hope for me yet. 

большой спасибо всем


----------



## Mr_Darcy

It just needs to be mentioned that you will say когда-то when you refer to an event/activity quite distant in time.
If you've always woken up at 9 and starting today you wake up at 8, you cannot say "я когда-то вставал(а) в 9" and should go for "раньше я вставал(а) в 9". Раньше is usually a good choice for used-to constructions. Otherwise, you just use a verb in past imperfective.


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> большой*e *спасибо всем


----------

